# GE 2 Silicone safe?



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Is GE 2 silicone safe even tho it says on the back that it contains mold killer/preventor?
Thanks in advanced, Devanny


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

The current consensus says yes, it is safe. If you don't feel comfortable using it, then don't. There are many good froggers out there that don't use it. There are also many good froggers out there that do.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep...use it all the time.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

yep me 2 use it all the time , works well for me personaly
craig


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Are most types safe, namely 100% silicon? Also, how much better is it to buy something other than white or clear, as that's all that seems available at the moment. Im about to buy some to make a background.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Come over to the dark-side Luke... :wink: 

The dark colors are best; go with dark brown and it blends into the background better and you won't see it as much if you get a "bald-spot" in your coco fiber. Black is cool too and clear is good for sealing the tank top ect. I can't think of an application that you work well with white but give me time...


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

RRRavelo said:


> Come over to the dark-side Luke... :wink:
> 
> The dark colors are best; go with dark brown and it blends into the background better and you won't see it as much if you get a "bald-spot" in your coco fiber. Black is cool too and clear is good for sealing the tank top ect. I can't think of an application that you work well with white but give me time...


Agree with this recommendation as well! * Use Brown.*

I have several Viv's a couple of years old that I've used GE II on and no ill effects so far.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

RRRavelo said:


> I can't think of an application that you work well with white but give me time...


Ummm, to make a replica of a rock ledge that has birds nesting over it? :wink: 

Just brainstorming here.........


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you guys make sure to read the original question...Devanny mentions that it contains a mold preventor/killer in it. I believe it's the small logo on the tubes now that say "BioSeal" or something similar.

Are you saying that even with this added mold/mildew inhibitor, it's still completely safe to use?


----------



## Vispilio (May 8, 2008)

If I remember correctly GE Silicone 1 also contains the "Bio-Seal" mold inhibitor, it's just not listed. You're not going to find much of a difference on the MSDS either. 

While silicone is toxic uncured, once cured you are left with Silanol/Siloxane polymers which are non-Toxic. The colored silicone is also non-toxic once cured, seeing as it's only Titanium dioxide for the white and Iron oxide for the browns.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

ron , i did read his question and yea i have used ge 11 many times bio seal and all , no probs so far no mysterious deaths either , lots of babys produced.but like any thing you have to wait untill its totally cured not just firm.
craig


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeh, GE II is fine to use! Do a search on the topic. It's been asked, researched, and re-asked, and re-research, ..... on this board for a LONG TIME.

Rest at ease.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the great imformative replies, ill start applying the GE 2 silicone once the foam cures completely.
By the way im not a "him", im a her lol thanks guys!

Devanny


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

opps sorry lol


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

its ok, lol


----------

